# trying to get locusts to breed



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

i have them in a 3ft long viv as it was lex's old one. they have heat light and plenty of egg boxes to climb. they're fed everyday and have that spider soil (damp) in an old cricket box in there. trouble is i see them "doing the business" but never see em lay or much in the way of probing...


am i doing something wrong??


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

this might help.............

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/62128-how-breed-locusts.html

good luck


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

if you see them mating (not just sat on top of each other, they should have their tails interlocked) and there are no eggs laid outside of the soil (little yellow clusters of eggs, usually accompanied by some white stuff), then they most likely have laid.

youll almost never see them probing unless you sit and watch them 24/7, and you cant always see when eggs have been laid. keep the soil damp and youll probably have hoppers soon enough.


----------

